# Childhood



## Elysia19 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I dont usually write non-fiction, but i happened to see that alot of people would do what they called "Flash writing" and would just sit and write whatever came to mind, anyways, so since i'd never tried it i decided to. Anyways, this is what came of it, this is me, sitting here, just writing for 5 mins about whatever came to mind. It IS a first attempt at this type of writing so ye be warned, it is a bit sloppy. 

Childhood: the world of the unbelievable. Where wishing is common, and dreaming frequent. A short moment, a flash of time, a split second reaction where reality ceases to exist. However, children grow into adults, and adults blind themselves to the imagination, assuming a more earthly air, not knowing what they are missing out on. 

            The stars in the night sky are not alone, tonight a boy and his fairy dash between them, riding the wind. With them are children, three of them, and a teddy bear. Even the teddy bear’s glass eyes can see what the adults cannot. 

            In a dark wood a girl in red skips to see her grandmother, a wolf watching slyly from the bushes. He knows her grandmother will not believe what is happened, for she has forsaken her imagination many years past. 

            A wicked witch hands her broom to a flying monkey, shrieking with furry over a little girl, clad in blue checks. A girl who could make so much difference, merely by clicking her heels. 

            Robin follows the roots of the oak trees on his way from Nottingham, a pack of bread slung over his shoulder. He stops, pausing a moment, whipping the sweat from his brow. It is dark, but he can imagine nothing but the faces of the children to whom he will give the bread. 

            And somewhere there is a man, two, three. Men who challenged adulthood’s blindness, men whose potions conjured with words retain the spark that childhood gives so freely. And with their words, they aid the young and old to retain a sense of adventure, courage and fantasy. 

            Somewhere there is a parent, reading to their child. Together they soar with Pan, warn the Woodcutter, lead Dorothy to the pail of water and wait for Robin to bring them the bread he promised, so that they may fill their spirits, charge their hearts, and lead them to a world apart from ours. A world where children never grow up, friends always save the day, good conquers evil and the rich give to the poor.

            Thank you, Mr. Barrie for teaching us to soar through the skies, and showing the magic behind the second star to the right. May we never fall short of Neverland.

            Thank you, M. Perrault, for showing us the wolves in sheep’s clothing, and urging us to keep our grandmothers near. 

            Thank you, Grimm Brothers, for showing us the magic behind everyday occurrences, for teaching us of glass slippers and true beauty. 

            Thank you, L. Frank Baum for inviting us to Oz, for showing us the true value of red slippers, and for reminding us, “There’s no place like home”.

            Youth lies not in appearance, nor the way we present ourselves, speak or interact, but in the depths of the imagination, and the power of our dreams.


----------

